# SE Registration



## mriemer (Feb 20, 2014)

It may be a little too late for me to ask this question, but it just dawned on me. In Florida, is it possible to Sign up for the each day of the 16 hour exam separately or do you have to take them both back to back the on the first attempt? I am already a PE in Florida and sent in my additional discipline application with the word "Yes" next to the Structural part 1 and "No" next to the Structural Part 2. I think they will let me take it one day at a time, but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Feb 20, 2014)

You are allowed to take it one day at a time as far as i know. I always had the option


----------



## mriemer (Feb 21, 2014)

Good deal. I wasn't sure, and the possibility of not being able to take one day at a time didn't dawn on me until the application was in the mail.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 23, 2014)

I've taken mine split up and I can tell you a few things having done it.

You will improve your chances of passing.

However, you may burn yourself out because you're now looking at an entire year of study and prep for the exams.

That said, you'll definitely find it easier to study for only one section at a time.

It will cost a little more than taking both at once.

It will take longer.

Having done it split up I would SUGGEST that it might be the better way to go (split) but it definitely isn't some silver bullet to this exam.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Feb 24, 2014)

on the other hand, if you take both exams the same weekend and pass both, you are done. i don't know how many people successfully pull this off, but some do! good luck


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 24, 2014)

Very true Mark, not taking both means you automatically can't pass both in a 6 month period.


----------



## mriemer (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, I have thought of this scenario. The fact is, I am already a PE in Florida, working on getting the NCEES Record now, and taking the 16 hour SE is just because I swore to myself that I would take it. I also am somewhat of a glutton for punishment because I don't have a need for an SE license with the type of work I do. I have a good friend who took the back to back exams and his advice was to break it up because the first day will burn you out. As I get books together and begin to study, I start to get a little more excited about the exam and having that to study for. Another challenge is always fun for me. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Lungshen (Mar 24, 2014)

Just want to add my two cents.

I was already PE (structural I ) back in 2005, same as you. I decided to take 16 hrs SE in 2012 because new job requires me to register in all states and some states requires structural II or the new 16 hrs SE. Since I didn't take structural II back then I have no choice but to accept the challenge to take the 16 hrs SE. I strongly recommend take it separately. Even though I passed both on 1st try but boy I tell you after that 8 hours first day my head hurt so much and I just want to go home and relax. There was not a single ounce of juice left in me. Yes there are some people who pulled it off by taking SE back to back and I am pretty sure I am not one of those people. You also need some luck on top of the effort to pull that off.

Average prep time for each 8 hrs is about 150 to 200 hours. Assuming you are working full time and have family duties, and some social life, give yourself 3 months of prep time, it's hard to cramp 300 hours to 400 hours into 3 months.

Being a PE already helps cut down the prep time. I didn't spend as much time preparing the vertical as I was back in 2005 because I already knew the material.

Boy talk about getting burned out...I spent whole year preping SE and then another year on CA special seismic and survey. I swear this survey I am taking is going to be the last exam I'll ever take! I was quite a PC gamer and loves outdoor hiking on weekends with wife. I haven't done that for two years all because of one exam after another...

I did got myself a good 9% raise and a hefty bonus this year though because my licensures of 40 states and counting. However, my duty and responsibility increase as a principal of record and mistakes are bound to happen with my name on the drawing...


----------



## Mark Leyner (Mar 24, 2014)

Just to provide a counterpoint - I took both 8 hour SE exams on the Friday-Saturday in one exam administration. I took the exams in Chicago because I "needed" the SE in Illinois and at the time, Illinois was not granting reciprocity for the SE taken in other jurisdictions. I drove 8 hours to Chicago on Thursday and back home on Sunday. I wanted to put in more time studying, but I only got about 200 hours of exam prep specifically for these exams. I have posted about my prep, my circumstances, and my thoughts about it in other threads, so I won't reiterate all of that here.

What I wanted to emphasize in this thread is that I dedicated the entire weekend to the SE exams. Staying in a hotel away from home may have been helpful for me. I restricted my diet and fluid intake over that weekend and adhered to a strict bedtime with the help of a sleep aid. I limited tv watching and reading over the weekend. I did not access internet or e-mail over the entire weekend. If anyone reading this wants more of that sort of nitty gritty detail, PM me. My point being, it doesn't take that much more planning and discipline to take and pass both exams in one administration. But the real issue here, in my opinion, is whether or not you are the type of person who can make the sacrifices to take both and whether or not you have the discipline to stick to the schedule and not allow yourself to be distracted over that weekend.

In the end, I felt that the lateral was easier than the vertical and I felt really good about my performance on both days. I found the experience was challenging, but invigorating and I'm happy as hell that I took and passed them both in one weekend. It is realistic for some people to prepare for and successfully execute the examinations in one administration. It's up to each and every one of us to honestly assess our individual situations and determine whether or not to attempt both exams in one weekend.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Mar 24, 2014)

Lungshen said:


> Boy talk about getting burned out...I spent whole year preping SE and then another year on CA special seismic and survey. I swear this survey I am taking is going to be the last exam I'll ever take! I was quite a PC gamer and loves outdoor hiking on weekends with wife. I haven't done that for two years all because of one exam after another...




Yep, that's about how I feel right now.


----------



## Lungshen (Mar 24, 2014)

Mark Leyner said:


> Just to provide a counterpoint - I took both 8 hour SE exams on the Friday-Saturday in one exam administration. I took the exams in Chicago because I "needed" the SE in Illinois and at the time, Illinois was not granting reciprocity for the SE taken in other jurisdictions. I drove 8 hours to Chicago on Thursday and back home on Sunday. I wanted to put in more time studying, but I only got about 200 hours of exam prep specifically for these exams. I have posted about my prep, my circumstances, and my thoughts about it in other threads, so I won't reiterate all of that here.
> 
> What I wanted to emphasize in this thread is that I dedicated the entire weekend to the SE exams. Staying in a hotel away from home may have been helpful for me. I restricted my diet and fluid intake over that weekend and adhered to a strict bedtime with the help of a sleep aid. I limited tv watching and reading over the weekend. I did not access internet or e-mail over the entire weekend. If anyone reading this wants more of that sort of nitty gritty detail, PM me. My point being, it doesn't take that much more planning and discipline to take and pass both exams in one administration. But the real issue here, in my opinion, is whether or not you are the type of person who can make the sacrifices to take both and whether or not you have the discipline to stick to the schedule and not allow yourself to be distracted over that weekend.
> 
> In the end, I felt that the lateral was easier than the vertical and I felt really good about my performance on both days. I found the experience was challenging, but invigorating and I'm happy as hell that I took and passed them both in one weekend. It is realistic for some people to prepare for and successfully execute the examinations in one administration. It's up to each and every one of us to honestly assess our individual situations and determine whether or not to attempt both exams in one weekend.


I felt pretty good walking out both exams and thougth lateral was easier than vertical too.

Yup, all it takes is strict discipline and determination and stick to the study schedule. Not too many people can afford that though and I applaud you for accompolishing that. Respect, bro.

I have seen co-workers taking both exams ( already PE's) and failing both on the back-to-back and then lost the incentivie and determination to even re-take the SE. Since he's already a PE and don't need SE to sign drawings in his home licensing state. He probably will pass at least one component should he just focused on one subject and taking one step at a time. Its just my opinion though 

Good luck to those who are taking SE this April. Is it like 2 or 3 weeks away from now? You can do it!


----------

